
Ask HN: Technical Challenge: How would you split a payment right at the counter - asemakula
So, the usual arrangement in commission payments is you wait for 30 days for the big-corporation to send you payment. But i&#x27;m working on an idea that relies on the fact that a payment is split right at the counter, at the instant a consumer pays for a pizza, air ticket, subscription, etc. Without crypto, How would you achieve this?
======
quaquaqua1
Isnt the reason for the wait is to wait for payment settlement? Most
businesses are settling transactions 1 to 2 months later

~~~
asemakula
Depending on what happens during settlement, I think the hack then would be
that when I pay for a pizza x% goes to account A ,and (100-x)% goes to account
B. Then settlements can happen for separately.

